# will my SIGMA 17-35MM F2.8/4 EX DG HSM LENS fit a canon 5D?



## ShaCow (Apr 10, 2007)

will my SIGMA 17-35MM F2.8/4 EX DG HSM LENS fit a canon 5D?

I was thinking about buying one, i have a few efs lens's, aparently they dont fit do they?

just want to know if the sigma one will fit as this cost me over £300 :er:


thanks


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 10, 2007)

yes it will although it's one of Sigma's poorest performing lenses.


----------



## ShaCow (Apr 11, 2007)

EOS_JD said:


> yes it will although it's one of Sigma's poorest performing lenses.


oh great, so what your saying is I wasted £320 on it then :er:


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 11, 2007)

ServerKill said:


> oh great, so what your saying is I wasted £320 on it then :er:



If it is really that bad, then sell it on eBay and get almost what you payed for it


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I wouldnt say that it performs poorly at all...EOS JD have you used one? On a 5D? Up till I bought my 17-40L I used the 17-35 Tamron... and had nothing but rave reviews to give it... performance wise it is every bit as good as my Canon 17-40L... the main reason I got rid of it is the external focusing ring... with using almost all L lenses I am not used to having non-IF...

Here are some shots with my 5D and 17-35 Tamron just before I got rid of it... they are TERRRIBLE...LOL

http://www.northeastfoto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5454

(EDIT: A couple shots are with my 24-70L also... I know for a fact that #4 is with the Tamron..cant remember the others...)


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's a review of the Sigma from a friend of mine who I trust. http://www.eospix.com/?page_id=112

Pretty sharp lens in the centre but very poor edge performance and higher than average CA @ 17mm. I don't think this was tested on a 5D but the 5D with its larger sensor will use more of the edges and I suspect performance will be poorer. If you read the reviews at FredMiranda it's pretty poor there too.

I have the Tamron 17-35 f2.8-4 and it's been a pretty decent performer although I rarely use it these days. I'd say comparable to the 17-40L

Regards
Jim


----------



## darich (Apr 12, 2007)

ServerKill said:


> will my SIGMA 17-35MM F2.8/4 EX DG HSM LENS fit a canon 5D?
> 
> I was thinking about buying one, i have a few efs lens's, aparently they dont fit do they?
> 
> ...



I'm not having a go but normally it's sensible to make sure lenses fit before you buy them. It's also a good idea to check as many reviews as you can and make your own mind up rather than be put off by one or two opinions on a forum.

That said i'd always include the opinions of the forum members before making a purchase because more often than not, someone knows exactly what the lens/body/flash is like.

I'm sure the lens will be fine - i just purchased a Tamron 17-35 f2.8-4 for my 5D but haven't had the chance to take anything decent yet. I will do soon though.


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 12, 2007)

darich said:


> I'm not having a go but normally it's sensible to make sure lenses fit before you buy them. It's also a good idea to check as many reviews as you can and make your own mind up rather than be put off by one or two opinions on a forum.
> 
> That said i'd always include the opinions of the forum members before making a purchase because more often than not, someone knows exactly what the lens/body/flash is like.
> 
> I'm sure the lens will be fine - i just purchased a Tamron 17-35 f2.8-4 for my 5D but haven't had the chance to take anything decent yet. I will do soon though.


 
The Tamron is a better lens than the Sigma (from all the reviews i read) although I just noted that the DG on the Sigma refers to "Digital" lenses which normally means 1.6x crop cameras so the lens may vignette badly on a 5D when at the wide end.


----------



## darich (Apr 12, 2007)

I've taken a few shots with the Tamron but only if my newly decorated hallway to see how wide it was!!
There was no great vignetting on the few images i took but it may be that once i attach my polarizer, even though it's a slim one, the vignetting may become more pronounced.

Incidentally i can actually see some minor vignetting on my 24-70mm f2.8 at times. Nothing to worry me and in fact only a photographer ie someone who looks at the whole image and not just the subject, would notice it at all.

I know that Digitalmatt uses the Tamron lens and he's happy with it - some of his shots taken using the Tamron are amazing.


----------



## Groupcaptainbonzo (Apr 13, 2007)

Back to your question....

EF lenses will fit EF *AND* EFS cameras. EFS lenses will only fit EFS cameras.

So you should have no problems...

Although being a DG lens it will be "optimised " for digital format. Although the 5D is a digital camera, I believe that it has the "Full frame sensor" which will mean that it will use the bit of the lens that may not be quite so well made


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 13, 2007)

The DG lenses are optimised for digital cameras with smaller sensors than full frame. The corners of the lenses are generally the poorest sections optically.

So you may find the lens will vignette on a FF camera but I don't know enough to confirm that it will.


----------



## ShaCow (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone mind if I dig up this thread?

First, just a minor point: "DG" may mean _optimised_ for digital, but it actually indicates that the lens is designed for use on digital or film sensors up to 35x24mm - 'full frame' - as opposed to "DC" lenses which are designed for the smaller 'APS' sized digital sensors only (the equivalent of EF-S or DX for Canon/Nikon). So actually vignetting should be minimal with a DG lens on the 5D (in theory) - whereas with a DC lens you would have real problems.

And now to the point... in theory this lens shouldn't appeal to me, being a Sigma and a variable max aperture - but I've seen one for a good price. I'm planning to use it on 1.5x 'crop' sensor and also 35mm film, so "full frame" performance is important. Clearly opinions on this lens are mixed (though I can't find reviews on the sites I normally check). Now Orgnoi's shots (with a 5D you say?) are pretty encouraging... but pretty much _all_ the shots on Pbase look soft... so my question is, does the lens generally produce soft images, or is it just that no-one on Pbase knows how to focus or resize their images?


----------



## EOS_JD (Jun 8, 2007)

Check out www.eospix.com

John Neville did an imatest review of this lens and showed it to be very soft, especially at the corners. THe Tamron 17-35 f2.8-4 is a better lens.


----------



## Seefutlung (Jun 8, 2007)

I use a Tamron 17-35 on the 5D and I found it sharp ... with very little drop off at the edges.  It does distort ... but for the price there is a lot of value.

Here's an entire gallery of the Tammie on a 5D-
http://garyayala.smugmug.com/gallery/2031919#104226694


----------

